# Tesla Super Charging Stations



## linnrg (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like I may be dealing with a set of these (4 to 8 posts), new utility service etc.  I have not looked at this yet, ...any advice?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2019)

linnrg said:


> Looks like I may be dealing with a set of these (4 to 8 posts), new utility service etc.  I have not looked at this yet any advice?



They are easy.  The biggest pain for the contractor is showing a load calc if tied into an existing panel/MDP/service, etc.  Mostly UG unless in a commercial garage.  Just conduit and for the type conditions it will be in.


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

Make sure that one is accessible and has an accessible route to a public way or the building served (parking lot).


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2019)

They are another reason to reserve prime parking stalls for people that don’t use them.  The accessible stall might as well be a dummy.


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 16, 2019)

I have multiple of these in our village.  One location wanted them right up front, about 14-16 of them.  I made it clear that if someone with a Tahoe wanted to park in one of these stalls it would be allowed.  There is no Tesla only parking stalls. I also asked them to think about the near future when the accessibility codes eventually catch up.  They located them directly next to the existing accessible stalls with easy ability to get to the accessible aisle.


----------



## Msradell (Dec 16, 2019)

ICE said:


> They are another reason to reserve prime parking stalls for people that don’t use them.  The accessible stall might as well be a dummy.


I'm not sure where you're coming from with those comments?  Reserved handicap parking spaces are a great service to those of us with disabilities! If state governments ever really controlled how many handicap permits they ended out those of us with true disabilities actually use them!


----------



## ICE (Dec 16, 2019)

Msradell said:


> I'm not sure where you're coming from with those comments?  Reserved handicap parking spaces are a great service to those of us with disabilities! If state governments ever really controlled how many handicap permits they ended out those of us with true disabilities actually use them!



Accessible parking stalls are underutilized and eclipsed by charging stations.  I understand the need to assist people with disabilities. The government got carried away with it.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 16, 2019)

Msradell said:


> If state governments ever really controlled how many handicap permits they handed out


I did a spell check for you ... and i really agree with you.  It would also help if someone would monitor and enforce who parks in the HC spaces.  For example, the fine print says the mirror tag is only valid if the HC person is in the car.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 17, 2019)

Maybe in your state, if that were the case how would they be able to visit their destination?


----------



## e hilton (Dec 17, 2019)

You responding to ... whom?


----------



## Msradell (Dec 18, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Maybe in your state, if that were the case how would they be able to visit their destination?


They have to be in the car when it arrives and parks and/or when the vehicle leaves the parking spot. 0 requirement in several states


----------



## e hilton (Dec 19, 2019)

Msradell said:


> They have to be in the car when it arrives and parks and/or when the vehicle leaves the parking spot. 0 requirement in several states


Right.  If mom has a disabled child, and the child is in school, mom cant park in the HC spot in front of starbucks.


----------



## Msradell (Dec 19, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Right.  If mom has a disabled child, and the child is in school, mom cant park in the HC spot in front of starbucks.


My point exactly although it doesn't seem to stop people in many cases! Unless you're somebody that needs a handicap parking space (which unfortunately I am) you don't realize how much they are abused.


----------



## rgrace (Dec 20, 2019)

Msradell said:


> My point exactly although it doesn't seem to stop people in many cases! Unless you're somebody that needs a handicap parking space (which unfortunately I am) you don't realize how much they are abused.



I never used a handicap parking space before my wife needed one, and I would never use her decal for my personal use; that's just rude. I will add this though .... you do not always know if someone has a disability that will require them to use a handicap parking space, so do not judge. If you look at my wife, you will not know this, nor understand why she needs this.


----------

